# rivarossi



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

I am looking at some sets (engines + cars) on feebay tonight and am wondering what people think of Rivarossi. I bought a Challenger (gets here Friday) but have never owned one nor have I seen anything from them before. How is the quality? Weight?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I can't help you -- because I don't own any Rivarossi locos.

All I know is that they are expensive -- which is why I don't own any Rivarossi locos.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a few of the older Rivarossi geared steam Heisler loco's... pre can motor type, they run well, weight is good, pretty reliable compared to some of the newer stuff, but relatively slow, and definitely noisier than new bachmann climax or shay locos


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Rivarossi is AKA Poor man's brass! Never had a bad Rivarossi steamer. I own a big boy and a few other well known 'Rossi steamers. Once oiled, run smoothly and quietly!


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

How about their rolling stock? Particularly passenger cars?


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Rivarossi Rules!*

Hey shadowman, You will be pleased with your Challenger if you can deal with noise depending on how old the model is. Red box are smooth geared and really run well...but they all do. I have a fleet of Berkshires, Heavy Pacifics, Challengers and Big boy. I'm happy as hell with these. the rolling stock can be updated with new trucks and Kadee's. Not a big fan of Talgo at all but if you want to just change a couple Rolling stock with Kadee's then thats an option. there ate a ton of these on Freebay and the net so you can grab them dirt cheap. Hope this helps and keep buying...hell its Christmas Season in another 24 hrs.!!:appl::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm selling my 4-6-4 j3 Hudson on eBay 

Leds weighted added feelers and a fallhauber motor

Will pull anything and is the most quite engines you'll ever own!

It's not dcc but motor is wired directly to wheels not frame

Starting bid $45.00 since I want it gone


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Half my engines are old Bachmanns that sound like they grind gears between backfires, so if they arent as loud as that I am happy with it. 

And hell, its Christmas Season in 7 hours!


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Twenty years ago, Rivarossi steam was among the best you could get for US road engines. They competed with Hornby, Lima, and Marklin. All of these are European companies. The later three had very few US engines.
Generally Rivarossi are good runners. A little light, so they do not pull as long a train as you might want. The were designed to run on sectional track with 18 in radius curves.

The passenger cars were the best you could get in plastic up until about 10 years ago. They originally came with interiors and light sets. Some where along the line, they sold them with out either. That was in the IHC era. They left these pieces out, but did not add any weight to replace them. Because of this, most are light for their length. Adding weight and metal wheels they become excellent runners.
Larry
Check out my blog: www.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

We'll I just bid on it


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I hate 'rossis...got no place for them in my train room... :thumbsup:

...just ignore the other 20 or so in the yard...


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

grabbem88 .. just received your old 4-6-4, looks decent,couple of small pieces to re attach, and tender weight to glue in again ..all is good ... it's not quite my era [1890[ but i have a soft spot for those old big flange rossi's .. thanks ..


----------



## Grabbem88 (Feb 24, 2012)

Glad you got it! I wondered if the extra weights was gonna beat on it in the mail

Mail has not been friendly to us train guys lately..

Trust me that motor is worth 3x that loco


----------



## Shadowplayer (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anybody else find the wheels (at least on the steam engines) to be a little small? The Challenger I have looks fine, but shaygetz 2-8-4 there looks a little odd.


----------



## ggnlars (Aug 6, 2013)

Rivarossi was pretty close to the actual. Large diameters were used for high speed. High torque applications were generally smaller diameter and large number of drivers. The most popular passenger steam loco was likely the 4-6-2 pacific or the 4-8-4 Northern. Where the articulates were designed primarily for freight. Lots of smaller diameter drivers. 
Of course, most steam engines were used for both freight and passenger service. Availability was a key selection criteria. The speed, number of engines and size of train were all part of the consideration.
Larry
wow.llxlocomotives.com


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Shadowplayer said:


> Does anybody else find the wheels (at least on the steam engines) to be a little small? The Challenger I have looks fine, but shaygetz 2-8-4 there looks a little odd.


Different steam engines had different size drivers depending on the manufacturer, the model, the class and the railroad. Driver sizes are easy to find on the internet for most steam engines. You can use that info and a scale ruler (or a standard ruler and some simple math) to determine how accurate the scale model drivers are.

However, the flanges will usually be larger than scale -- in order to keep our models on the tracks.

Good site to start with when looking for steamer info: http://www.steamlocomotive.com/


----------

